# Castlevania: Lords of Shadow



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2013)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f0/Castlevania_Lords_of_Shadow.png

*Developer(s) : *MercurySteam,Kojima Productions
*Publisher(s) :*  Konami
*Series :*	Castlevania
*Platform(s) :* PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, Microsoft Windows
*Release date(s) :* PlayStation 3 & Xbox 360 ~  NA October 5, 2010, EU October 7, 2010,AUS October 19, 2010,JP December 16, 2010
   Microsoft Windows ~ Steam WW August 27, 2013,Retail WW August 30, 2013
*Genre(s) :* 	Action-adventure
*Mode(s) :* 	Single-player


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Discussion Thread*

That awesome feeling, when a hack n slash/platformer is ported to PC


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Discussion Thread*

Finally, it comes to PC.. Praise the lord !


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Discussion Thread*

Dafuq did i just read?
Its Really Coming to PC?
*Does Bhangra*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Discussion Thread*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dafuq did i just read?
> Its Really Coming to PC?
> *Does Bhangra*



Yes..u read it right.
thanks to Konami...and also Hideo Kojima is involved in this game


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Discussion Thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Hideo Kojima is involved in this game



Was* involved.

The sequel is coming to the PC, yay!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Discussion Thread*

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 trailer is out....PC gamers are always late to party


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Discussion Thread*

Better late than never


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Discussion Thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 trailer is out....*PC gamers are always late to party*



well the sloution to that just few moths away . wait till the new consoles hit the store


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Discussion Thread*

This is going to be EPIC for PC gamers


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2013)

thank devs. keep doing like this and i would never beg for an emulator.

game looks impressive though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2013)

Alok said:


> thank devs. keep doing like this and i would never beg for an emulator.
> 
> game looks impressive though.



ya...protagonist looks like prince of persia


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ya...protagonist looks like prince of persia



....Who sucks your *blood*!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2013)

So its PoP + LoK combined .........


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 31, 2013)

finished playing the demo.....controls are on keyboard only, exactly same as dmc3 and dmc4.....demo is only 15 mins long and 2.2 gb in size....game play wise its like any other hack and slash game...kill enemies, gain experience, buy combos etc...looks very promising...some screen shots i was able to take 

*imageshack.com/scaled/large/844/5iyr.jpg
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/153/y009.jpg
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/829/3etj.jpg
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/706/o9xg.jpg
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/845/1x1u.jpg
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/96/2mdu.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2013)

Downloading the demo now.. crap seems like ill have to search my house for my controller after all :/


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2013)

screenshots looks awesome for PC


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2013)

works flawlessly with my 360 controller but doesnt detect my generic gamepad.. its okay tho (i prefer ps2 style layout)


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks like Kingdoms of Amalur to me. Will be great for 1 playthrough at least.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

heard this game gets repetitive and the camera angles too can get weird sometimes. Will try out when it comes out.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2013)

Released on Steam $30

_"The game itself also has been visually updated to take better advantage of modern PC hardware."_

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition out now on PC


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Released on Steam $30
> 
> _"The game itself also has been visually updated to take better advantage of modern PC hardware."_
> 
> Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition out now on PC



_Also out on many Free Game Distribution Websites._._Conditions Apply_.



It's 14GB.Huh.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 28, 2013)

not gonna play this until i buy a new controller..
this, dark souls and darksiders 2 can wait


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> _Also out on many Free Game Distribution Websites._._Conditions Apply_.
> It's 14GB.Huh.


can u be more gentle in discussing here...we aren't heading into those


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2013)

Started Playing this 
gonna be long game to complete


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Playing this
> gonna be long game to complete



are you playing using a controller or keyboard?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> are you playing using a controller or keyboard?


keyboard..but I will highly recommend controller


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 26, 2013)

is it a hack and slash game like DMC with missions and upgrades of weapons and powers? hope it will run fine in my laptop, can anyone put some light ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> is it a hack and slash game like DMC with missions and upgrades of weapons and powers? hope it will run fine in my laptop, can anyone put some light ?


yeah hack&slash and a excellent fantasy game 
it will run smooth in your machine


btw can anybody confirm which Engine it is? wiki has no info on that


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2013)

How is the game ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2013)

...


gameranand said:


> How is the game ??





Zangetsu said:


> abhidev said:
> 
> 
> > Zangetsu said:
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry but I was out of loop for quite some time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Sorry but I was out of loop for quite some time.


never mind...


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2013)

Will play this one after Blades of Time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2013)

Finally Completed this very long Game..

Well in one word this game is *Super Awesome & EPIC* 
Let me start with the protagonist first.
Gabriel is our main character/Hero and the standing stance of him at any point of time just shows how much brave & bold he is too face any monster/Demon or Behemoth Bosses (no matter how much huge they are even larger than Dinosaurs) 
and the costume is so well designed and suits him very well (sometimes remind me of Prince of Persia costume...but Gabriel is the Sultan..errr back to topic)
and voice feels more like Jason Stathom is speaking (almost close to him if not same).
*Story *is also excellent (love story just like we saw in DMC4 between Nero & Kyrie)
*Graphics *what can I say is ground breaking/eye popping (now don't bring Crysis here) Konami has paid so much attention to bring out maximum details while porting it to PC as well as optimizing and so as the excellent Cut-Scenes (u know cut-scenes are the heart of the game).
The Beautiful Landscapes...ahhh...I still remember looking at those Splendidly Designed Landscape scenery (and I have not seen ever such masterpiece scenery in any game till now) and here each & every gamer who has played this game will agree with me on "Landscapes & Scenery" (its even 10 times better than God of War yeah!! ) also each and every chapter has nice environment and design
*Gameplay *now this is the another most important part and yes Castlevania has much much greater potential to display its gameplay (in line with other Hack &Slash RPG) ok so gameplay is fast and Gabriel can do platforming very well and you won't find any difficulty in understanding the mechanism of the game,though some people says difficulty in camera angles & combat but trust me on this "If u play it slowly enjoying it to the fullest and not in a sense of hurry to complete it ASAP u won't find camera angles bad or gameplay hard" otherwise u keep dying while platforming above lava pits doing it fast &   will be frustrated for sure.
This game has Daggers,Holy Water,Magic,Spells,Combos (many many),Heavy attacks,Upgrade system etc and variety of enemies (some can be useful to Gabriel *nice").
and did I told u about the Deadly Demon Spell..no..ok so I won't put it in spoiler though
The Dark Demon Spell is the most ferocious attack  (and Damn the Demon looks amazing in design & detail) comes handy to overcome some difficult situations.
So,I will say surely u will love all the spells here and off-course the combos (remember Kratos has Dual Blades with chain so Gabriel also has Chains of Holy cross)
Puzzles are excellent to look & think at (some are easy while some needs timing & a good thinking to solve) and Puzzles are not at all repetitive.
I missed about QTE here...well QTE are super easy to perform and are good addition in Boss Fights (oh yeah Boss Fights) you will love to watch them.
Boss Fights are many and some are Humongous (Mount Everest type)

Sound is mind blowing the background music is so good to hear(I played Darksiders 2 and that had good bg music but LoS has Damn better sound production)

everything is done now what is Left  oh yeah Epilogue
after the End Credits a Epilogue scene is there which is quite long and it is the most amazing (in detail & CGI) and I won't spoil this one here but it is the most surprising element at the end of the game (which u will like very very much just as much as I do) so don't forget to watch it for sure.

*My Rating: 10/10*

*Some info:* There are total 12 chapters in the main game and 2 DLC (Reverie & Resurrection) so total 12 + 1 + 1 = 14 Chapters (so don't miss the DLC also coz it has got some extra features read below for few)

If u want a more challenging Boss Fight then do play the DLCs after completing main game (coz u will encounter the Biggest tough boss which has 10 different moves in his arsenal yeah u hear right 10 different moves)

_And Castlevania:LoS is now one of my all time best game (close to my heart ) and I will say it's the "Must play Game before u Die..."_

I will pray to God that Konami release part II also for PC


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow a 10/10 from our reviewer. I gotta say thats a first. This game is definitely going to be on Should play list.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2013)

@Zangetsu
This kinda of review I was waiting for. And actually I was expecting something like this as you are an hardcore fan of hack-n-slash genre 
Still, nice piece of work


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUY this game then.(You have CC na?)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Wow a 10/10 from our reviewer. I gotta say thats a first. This game is definitely going to be on Should play list.


Yup yup....deserves a full marks..I might have missed some more details on it.
except for camera angles issues (as I said for some *player*) this is the one not to miss
and another thing I like about this is that each & every Boss Fight has a different fighting pattern (so u will get new item every time u encounter a Boss  )
and not at all repetitive
and most of u in TDF have controllers so thats double the fun to njoy (though I completed it in keyboard )



Piyush said:


> @Zangetsu
> This kinda of review I was waiting for. And actually I was expecting something like this as you are an hardcore fan of hack-n-slash genre
> Still, nice piece of work


Thanks for the compliment...and ya u guys will have to take large amount of time to play & complete this one (but u will feel eventually it was worth putting time in this game)



CommanderShawnzer said:


> BUY this game then.(You have CC na?)


Yeah...just waiting for part 2


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 16, 2013)

Great Game and Epic review


----------



## abhidev (Oct 16, 2013)

I am gonna try this game reading your review


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2013)

I played the demo, and as said by Zang - the game world is full of amazing details and splendid natural sceneries.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Great Game and Epic review


but why the LOL smiley



abhidev said:


> I am gonna try this game reading your review


oh.u read that full..i thought u skipped some of it 
anyways ya do play it 



Gearbox said:


> I played the demo, and as said by Zang - the game world is full of amazing details and splendid natural sceneries.


yes and how many levels/chapters are there in the demo?


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 16, 2013)

Because I really loved the way you told the review and Now I am liking the game even though i have not played it yet and sorry for the lol now edited


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> yes and how many levels/chapters are there in the demo?


I played till the level Gabriel rides in his 'Darksiders-despair kind of horse'. I hate the big werewolf kind of thingy,as it hurts my health bad in a single hit..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Because I really loved the way you told the review and Now I am liking the game even though i have not played it yet and sorry for the lol now edited



oh..alright just use the right emoticon when expressing feelings 



Gearbox said:


> I played till the level Gabriel rides in his 'Darksiders-despair kind of horse'. I hate the big werewolf kind of thingy,as it hurts my health bad in a single hit..


yes..Castlevania is all about Vampires,Werewolves,Ghouls etc


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

OK whats so special about our Gabriel, I mean is he the same giuy that we know from various mythology or its just the name of our protagonist ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK whats so special about our Gabriel, I mean is he the same giuy that we know from various mythology or its just the name of our protagonist ??


Gabriel Belmont 

so went through wiki and found that it started in 1986 with NES and there are total 27 titles created so far 

last one 
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow – Mirror of Fate (already released for XBOX & PS3 & Nintendo 3DS)
Konami still loves Nintendo systems


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Gabriel Belmont
> 
> so went through wiki and found that it started in 1986 with NES and there are total 27 titles created so far
> 
> ...



OK so we haven't played any previous games so far for this game so would create a problem to understand the story ?? You I am a story lover.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK so we haven't played any previous games so far for this game *so would create a problem to understand the story ?? *You I am a story lover.



Nope..no problem in understanding the story


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

Well thats a relief for me.


----------

